# Dog Trailers



## Sean Barbey (Aug 19, 2003)

I need to update from a 4 hole to a six. If price were no object. Which dog trailer would you buy and why. Which ones would you not consider.

I do not want to start a war. Please pm me if you prefer.

Thanks,
Sean


----------



## KC Steve (Jan 6, 2004)

Sean,

I do not have a lot of experience in the market of trailers but I do own one. I have a small 2 hole Premier Aluminum trailer (out oif Tulsa, OK) I bought second hand. I have had it for a year ( it was about 5 years old when I bought it).

Aside from not having built in exhaust fans I love it. I have small battery powered fans on the top front holes to exhaust air. Temps inside stay reasonably mild even in summer ( I do have a themometer in one of the holes to check it).

Quality has been good and no problems with it at all (leaks, axel, etc...) Its also light enought o manuver by hand and fits in the 3rd car garage.

Hope this helps.

Steve


----------



## KC Steve (Jan 6, 2004)

double posted but could not delete for some reason....


----------



## roxie (Oct 23, 2003)

Sean Barbey said:


> ...If price were no object. Which dog trailer would you buy and why....


Either a Deerskin or Ainley....they are simply the best IMO.


----------

